

Bitcoin Still Confuses Bankers - elmar
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-03-03/bitcoin-still-confuses-bankers

======
elmar
"The sooner people give up the hope that bitcoin will skyrocket in price, the
sooner they will be willing to spend bitcoins in everyday life, the way they
now spend dollars. The quicker bitcoin as an investment dies, the quicker
bitcoins as currency can come to life."

